
A peer-to-peer website aims to disrupt the author-services industry - plg
http://www.nature.com/news/the-manuscript-editing-marketplace-1.19457?WT.ec_id=NATURE-20160303&spMailingID=50825784&spUserID=MzEyMDU5NjE1OAS2&spJobID=880255771&spReportId=ODgwMjU1NzcxS0
======
ivan_ah
It's more of a "marketplace" than "p2p," but OK.

~~~
mxuribe
Agreed...And my brain only read the first part of the title "A peer-to-peer
website aims to disrupt..." before clicking through...only to finally
acknowledge the "...author-services industry" part...Then after reading the
first couple of paragraph dawned on me, that I should really read before I
click. :-)

------
NetHuntCRM
The concept seems to be pretty similar to Project Maelstrom.

